# Ttradtional coloured?



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

Please critque my tradtional coloured thank you everyone.


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

he/she has georgeous markings and i think that he/she is looks like a good show potential(sp) and a driving pony!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Wow, look at that chap, he's gorgeous!

Well proportioned, good bone, handsome face, nice markings and feathers!

He's fab! :wink: 

What do you do with him?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: WOW, he's wonderful!! I love his color!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 


*GASP!!!!*


He is adorable!!!!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

hehe thank you, yeh he is a stunner, but i was told he had sickle back legs? i was confused when she said this and i still am, does anyone know what sickle legs are? 
im hoping to show him in ridden coloured (ovisously) lol but this monday im taking him to his first show but im only taking him inhand as its his first time out aswell, im hoping that he'll behave (which is normal for him on some occasions), anyways i rode him today and he was brilliant! i was very surprised with him, i think its because i told him that hes a real stunner and that he'll go far if he concertrates lol (i know what your thinking "wierd person, tells her horse what they can do" lol)
anyways please peeps keep critise'ing him! all is appreciated.
Anneka 
xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, do you mean sickle hocks? Its a little hard to tell with his feathers, and because he's not stood square.

But I do know, correct hind leg structure when viewed from the side is a line that extends from the point of the buttocks down to the point of the hock and runs parallel to the cannon bone, ending slightly behind the heel. 
Sickle-hocked horses have too much angle or set to their hocks. The horse's leg stands under the hip from the hock down due to the excessive angle of the hock. I've heard that horses with this condition tend to be outstanding athletes for brief periods before they become unsound. 

I've been trying to find you some pics, I'll keep looking. :wink:


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

thank you meggymoo, just wondering thought even with his feather does it look like he has sickle hocks? this is the only problem which im doubting for when he goes into the show ring, and yes he is a good athlete (like a really good do'er) thank you for looking for pictures any would be greatful.
Anneka
xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

This is only pic I could find. The straight line on the right is how his buttock, to point of hock and along the cannon bone should run. 










Its really hard to tell with that pic. Have you got any of him stood more square? Dont let it put you off showing, if he has it will only be slight. :wink:


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

thank you so much i think i understand alot more now, 
by any chance do you show?
just wondering as your fromt he UK?
ive got a show with my coloured on monday which should be fun, its in Doncaster! 2hours away. 
Anneka 
xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh thats about 30 mins away from me! Whereabouts is it at?


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

lol its called Tickhill, if thats spelt right?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: Yes its spelt right.

I didn't realise there was one on, I might have a wander down.

Who knows might see you and your handsome chap. Promise I wont try to pinch him. :wink: 

Good luck though! I'm sure you'll both do well.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

lol good it'll be nice to chat, 
im going in 3 classes lol so might have a chance, there:
inhand best condition cob or coloured or pony im not sure, (just checking)
inhand young handler, 
inhand coloured,

should be a great day out,


----------

